
Ask HN: Is anyone using the Web Monetization API? - chris_f
Is anyone on HN using Web Monetization [0] as a revenue source for their site?<p>There is also Coil [1] which is built on top of the Web Monetization API.<p>It seems like these could be a great ways to replace web ads if they can become popular enough.<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;webmonetization.org&#x2F;<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;coil.com&#x2F;
======
lalo2302
Looking that the only browser which supports the API is "Puma Browser", I find
it unlikely for any non-hobby website.

~~~
chris_f
Wait, everyone else isn't on the Puma Browser!? </s>

I believe Coil has extensions [0] for the other browsers so that payments can
be used there as well. But your point still stands.

I really like the concept, but I have a hard time believing that it could
actually work. I was hoping to be proved wrong.

Even if you aren't using this, any thoughts on how it could gain a greater
acceptance?

[0] [https://help.coil.com/using-coil/coil-
extension](https://help.coil.com/using-coil/coil-extension)

